# Greetings everyone!!! From Utah!!!



## norcalflip (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello everyone!Joined up to read,learn and meet fellow Martial Artists!


----------



## Carol (Feb 7, 2012)

Greetings!  :wavey:

Welcome aboard, good to have you here with us


----------



## stickarts (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## seasoned (Feb 7, 2012)

Greetings and welcome aboard, Rey.


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome Good Sir!

May all Your Contributions be well seasoned and medium rare!
...Or something


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello and welcome to MT!


----------



## sfs982000 (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Yondanchris (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome to MT! Plenty of Kenpo discussion around here!


----------



## OKenpo942 (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## David43515 (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice to have you here! 
I spent some time out in Utah. Pretty nice place.


----------



## thegatekeeper (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome my friend!


----------

